
High school starts at 3 p.m. for some Michigan students - ecliptik
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/28/799342925/high-school-starts-at-3-p-m-for-these-michigan-students
======
echelon
I like this a lot.

Now we just need _jobs_ to switch to allowing the same sorts of working
schedules.

Not everyone is a morning person.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I think there’s a huge opportunity for remote jobs cross time zones if you can
work the paperwork logistics out. Just advertise what time zone you want the
work to take place in, and let folks pick from those based on the hours they
want to work in their local time zone (or even better, if the work is of an
asynchronous nature and can be done on the worker’s schedule).

------
thamer
While I can appreciate the benefits of getting enough sleep for a student, I
don't really understand how they can cover the full curriculum with only 4-5
hours a day (3 p.m. to 8 p.m. with a break for dinner.)

Is it common in the U.S. for high school students to have only 4 hours of
class per day? When I was in high school my typical day was 9-5:30 or so with
an extra hour or so of homework later, 5 days a week.

~~~
Aperocky
> full curriculum

I might have had ADHD but was almost entirely inattentive during class, things
either made sense themselves or I chewed them up eventually. Full curriculum
was mostly just sitting.

I doubt anyone can work at the best of their ability for 8 hours.

------
somada141
I grew up in a small town in northern Greece where due to the large number of
students in my zone the middle school and high school operated in a bi weekly
morning/afternoon schedule where one week you’d have school between 8am-2pm
and the next between 2pm-8pm. Eventually a new school was built switching all
schedules to the morning but I found my last 6yrs of school incredibly hard
having to those bimodal schedules.

~~~
quotz
I had the same. Afternoon shift was horrible. I suppose they could make it
less horrible with good sun-mimicking lightning indoors.

------
hammock
What about the teachers and other staff? How is it for a woman or man to be
coming home after her kids are fed and put to bed?

~~~
c0nducktr
Well, there's a couple ways you could look at it. Maybe the staff for those
positions are people who would like the hours. After all, not everyone has
kids to come home to. Maybe it's a nice thing?

Although there's another way; which is that those teachers are already getting
fucked over in every situation and the state knows they'll continue to take it
because they really want to teach.

I have friends and family who teach, and they went in debt up to their
eyeballs to work a low paying job because there's nothing more they want to do
than to be educators. They're great people. Rare people. I sure wouldn't do
it. Then the electorate who often tasks them with raising their children fucks
them over time and time again.

------
rmason
I live in the Lansing area and wasn't aware this was even going on. The things
you learn on HN ;<).

I would have loved this option as I've always done my best work later in the
day.

~~~
WalterBright
Me too. I knew I was doomed if I had an exam before lunch. Fortunately,
Caltech often gave take-home exams, so I could do them at my best time, which
was evenings.

